# E-Mails mit Visual Basic?



## Kosh (15. August 2002)

Ist es möglich den Inhalt eines Textfeldes oder eine Datei mit Visual Basic zu verschicken, wenn ja was brauchen ich da für Steuerelemente?
Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. August 2002)

die einfachste methode mit der man sowas machen kann, ist dass man auf die mapi-schnittstelle zurückgreift. wenn auf dem computer schon outlook oder der internet explorer installiert ist, sollte die schnittstelle vorhanden sein und kann zum verschicken von emails genutzt werden.
dafür gibt's natürlich auch komponenten, die in einem formular genutzt werden können. im menü unter *projekt\komponenten* sind in der liste der verfügbaren steuerelemente auch die *microsoft mapi controls 6.0* aufgeführt. die wählst du einfach aus, nimmst beide neuen steuerelemente auf das formular und schreibst beispielsweise folgenden code:


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
On Error Resume Next

Dim strSubject As String
Dim strMessage As String

'Inhalt erstellen
strSubject = "test mail"
strMessage = "blablub"

MAPISession1.SignOn
MAPIMessages1.SessionID = Me.MAPISession1.SessionID
With MAPIMessages1
    .Compose
    .MsgSubject = strSubject
    .MsgNoteText = strMessage
    .RecipAddress = "name@provider.de"
    .Send False
End With
MAPISession1.SignOff

End Sub
```

der einzige nachteil ist ein kleiner schönheitsfehler - beim verschicken wird nämlich kurz der eingestellte standard-client zum verwalten von emails angezeigt.


----------



## Kosh (15. August 2002)

Sind Dateianhänge damit möglich?


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. August 2002)

für dateianhänge musst du einfach nur eine kurze beschreibung der datei und den dateinamen angeben. füg einfach noch folgenden code mit ein, bevor du die email mit der send-methode abschickst:

```
.AttachmentName = "blablub"
.AttachmentPathName = "c:\test.txt"
```


----------



## Kosh (15. August 2002)

Ich hab zwar die Enterprsie Edition aber die Microsoft mapi controls 6 find ich net, heißen die wirklich so oder gibts da noch andere? (Outlook und IE sind drauf)


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. August 2002)

die komponenten heissen schon so. normalerweise wird mit dem internet explorer bzw. outlook express eine schnittstelle installiert, mit der man emails schicken kann.
mapi ist da zwar nicht das absolute nonplusultra, aber sollte normalerweise erstmal ausreichen.

die datei heisst msmapi32.ocx und liegt unter c:\windows\system32 bzw. c:\winnt\system32. wenn die nicht vorhanden ist, dann ist mapi nicht installiert.


----------



## Kosh (15. August 2002)

arg is ni inst. werd ich aber gleich nachholen. Danke!


----------



## -Shadow- (25. Juli 2008)

funktioniert das auch noch unter .Net?
ich krieg noch ne Kriese, hab ein form und krieg die Daten nicht weg....


----------



## ronaldh (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du unter .NET programmierst, solltest Du auch im richtigen Forum (nämlich dem .NET-Forum) posten.


----------



## -Shadow- (25. Juli 2008)

dort habe ich eine ähnliche Frage stehen, mich hätte nur mal interessiert ob der Autor der antworten hier dahingehende Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## spex (25. Juli 2008)

Schau dir mal folgendes an: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2821 (Am besten mit simplem SMTP AUTH und BASE64 ohne CRAM-MD5 o.Ä)
Wenn du ein wenig Ahnung von den WinSockets hast, die ja mittels der Komponente in VB6 sehr einfach zu verwenden sind, dann bekommst du das ganz einfach so gebacken ohne andere Komponenten nutzen zu müssen. Wie das mit .NET ist, kA ich hab noch nie mit .NET gearbeitet und halte von solchen Frameworks nicht viel.


----------



## Zvoni (28. Juli 2008)

Kosh hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich den Inhalt eines Textfeldes oder eine Datei mit Visual Basic zu verschicken, wenn ja was brauchen ich da für Steuerelemente?
> Danke



http://cuinl.tripod.com/activex-2.htm
Die letzten zwei Einträge


----------



## fredlllll (30. Juli 2008)

also smpt1 geht bei mir nicht  da sagt er nur immer smpt.ocx could not be loadet und ja ähm ich hab kp wieso.. is des noch bei jemandem so der fall?(uh grad einfach mal so reingeladen und es ging... naja egal)
und des erste will bei mir nicht mit dem mapi.. da sagt er immer irgendein error...


----------

